# How much exercise does your dog get



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

How often do you walk your dog and how long for?
Josie gets roughly 1 hour lead walking and 2 hours of playtime in field or forest twice a day, 7am & 3pm with a night lead walk 30 mins


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

3 walks a day normally. Approx 1 hour morning and late afternoon, 30 mins lunchtime. Sometimes a 15 minute round the road evening.

We don't go far these days but I try and give him the same amount of time as we've always done if he's up to it


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly gets 2 hours walk a day which includes recalls and retrieve work plus 2-3 hours of pottering time with a 30 minute training session included in that each day. The rest of the time she is fast asleep.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> How often do you walk your dog and how long for?
> Josie gets roughly 1 hour lead walking and 2 hours of playtime in field or forest twice a day, 7am & 3pm with a night lead walk 30 mins


So your dog gets 6.5 hours a day? That sounds a little crazy!


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Couple of hours a day usually in different forms walk or play\training I don't obsess on time as long as they seem happy with what they've had I'm happy weekends its all day as I'm around.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

1.5-2 hours offlead a day.

Big walk about lunchtime, and then a smaller trip with OH to the field to play with her ball when he's home from work about 5ish.

She also gets some garden time and we play during the day, she tends to snooze in evenings but we do have some training sessions to break up the evening.

ETA: I do vary her times of walks and duration so she can cope without if emergencies happen, such as when I'm ill.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

sharloid said:


> So your dog gets 6.5 hours a day? That sounds a little crazy!


Yeah it is crazy but Im worried that she doesn't get enough exercise thats why I posted the topic


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Yeah it is crazy but Im worried that she doesn't get enough exercise thats why I posted the topic


The more you give the more they want. What else do you do with her?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Minimum an hour every day, most of that off lead.
On my days off they'll get longer out. I do training and brain games to tire them out as well as exercise.


6.5 hours a day and you are worried she isn't getting enough.....


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

My oldies get a potter twice a day, the younger dogs get approx 3 hours or so a day dedicated to them, and the rest of the time they are out and about with me anyway. The sheepdogs exercise varies as they get two walks a day but are also out working, but it depends on the time of year as to how much work they are doing.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Yeah it is crazy but Im worried that she doesn't get enough exercise thats why I posted the topic


I'm sure most people don't fit that amount in around work, shopping etc. I'd have thought if she gets that every day then she'll come to expect it. I have 3 huskies and when we're at home the lengh varies a lot, usually 1-4 hours a day, we do work them in harness a few times a week. They even occasionally have days without walks and they are still settled and relaxed.

I guess it's a matter of quality over quantity too.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

rona said:


> The more you give the more they want. What else do you do with her?


We have an agility course right opposite the field I take her there 3 times a week and we do obedience training & swimming everyday within the 2 hour playtime, occasionally we do tracking


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Around 2 hours of walks most days. Sometimes more, sometimes less. I refuse to get into the habit of giving him insane amounts of physical exercise, 2 hours a day is something I was able to manage while working 12 hour shifts so if I manage to get a full time job his exercise level won't need to change.

Although today he's only had about half an hour spread across several short walks around the block as I've been stuck in waiting for his food to be delivered and he's not pestered me at all. 

6 and a half hours a day is not a practical amount for most people to give around work, family and other commitments. Nor do dogs need that much physical exercise imo.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

On an average day they'll go in two groups of two as follows;

Two walks of approx. 1 hour for Oz and Harvey - entirely off lead for Harvey, a mixture of on and off for Ozzy.

Two walks of 30/45 mins for Alfie and Jake - entirely off lead for Alfie, entirely on lead for Jake.

Then they get a quick ten minute walk before bed and they have free access to our garden, which is about an acre, throughout the day. The younger two do some form of active training most days too - gundog work, scent games, garden agility, distance control etc. The older two do some more sedate obedience and games if they fancy it. 

But they're pretty easy - some days they'll get one very long walk or several short ones, some days it'll be a quick blast with the ball launcher to wear them out or just pottering about in the fields - three are keen swimmers and they'll sometimes just having swimming as the bulk of their exercise. I try to mix it up to keep them busy and not expecting the same routine and amounts every single day.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine get at least 1.5 hours of walks a day, we go running (caniX) when the weathers better a few times a week, they go to hydro once a fortnight, weight pulling when we can get around work, free access to spring pole all the time as they aren't obsessed with it....


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Anywhere between about 2 hours per day each to a full day's walk or run. Varies a lot.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> Around 2 hours of walks most days. Sometimes more, sometimes less. I refuse to get into the habit of giving him insane amounts of physical exercise, 2 hours a day is something I was able to manage while working 12 hour shifts so if I manage to get a full time job his exercise level won't need to change.
> 
> Although today he's only had about half an hour spread across several short walks around the block as I've been stuck in waiting for his food to be delivered and he's not pestered me at all.
> 
> 6 and a half hours a day is not a practical amount for most people to give around work, family and other commitments. Nor do dogs need that much physical exercise imo.


6 hours is very tiring for me so what would you suggest we do? Its not like I plan on going out for 6 hours, its just everything we do takes up time and by the time we have done everything its gone 5 hours


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> We have an agility course right opposite the field I take her there 3 times a week and we do obedience training & swimming everyday within the 2 hour playtime, occasionally we do tracking


Are you happy giving up so much time to your dog?

What would happen if you were ill?


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

rona said:


> Are you happy giving up so much time to your dog?
> 
> What would happen if you were ill?


Yes I am happy giving up so much time for Josie, if I was ill my friends who do the same routine would happily take Josie for her exercise


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Around 2 hours each day, can vary as a young dog I'm not going to over do it, and it won't be much more than that when he matures either.


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

Lucky gets a morning walk after I've taken the kids to school, between 1.5 miles and 5 miles depending what we are doing, normally mostly off lead. He then gets an evening walk of a mile or two, all on lead, we also play in garden and normally do a bit of training. His routine is fairly flexible though, he doesn't get an evening walk when hubby is working late for example. I like to try and keep him guessing!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Yes I am happy giving up so much time for Josie, if I was ill my friends who do the same routine would happily take Josie for her exercise


Do you work full time or are you in full time education?


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Do you work full time or are you in full time education?


Im 18 and unemployed because I moved into my flat and I couldnt get to work(night shift) and looking for a new job


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Yes I am happy giving up so much time for Josie, if I was ill my friends who do the same routine would happily take Josie for her exercise


If you are happy and your dog is healthy then there isn't an issue is there? :thumbsup:



ActiveRidgeback said:


> Im 18 and unemployed because I moved into my flat and I couldnt get to work(night shift) and looking for a new job


What happens if you get that job?
Where does Josie stand then?


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Normally Apollo gets about 30 mins on lead in the morning and an hour on the beach every evening plus he gets an extra two hours offlead 3 days a week. if I wasn't a single parent with a 3 year old we would do a lot more but there's only so much I can do with my LO especially as I don't drive.

This week though he's only had a couple short walks across the road (there's a gardens across the road) because I've had some horrible mystery bug and it hasn't really been safe for me to walk him at all with how dizzy and out of it I've been (he cant be walked by anyone else), but I'm better now so he had a longer walk this evening.

To be honest even though he loves his long walks, it doesn't bother him to have a couple short walks and be let out for a wee in between, he's been perfectly happy to sleep on the bed all day for the last couple days lol and given me 'do I have too' looks when I've told him we have to go out for a walk


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Im 18 and unemployed because I moved into my flat and I couldnt get to work and looking for a new job


Problem is if you manage to get a job you are very unlikely to be able to give that amount of exercise that you do now, i know i couldn't with my current job


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

pogo said:


> Problem is if you manage to get a job you are very unlikely to be able to give that amount of exercise that you do now, i know i couldn't with my current job


 I spose they'd just have to gradually dial it down a bit at a time or something.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Yes I am happy giving up so much time for Josie, if I was ill my friends who do the same routine would happily take Josie for her exercise


Whilst all dogs need physical exercise, 6.5 hours a day is just a bit tedious to be honest - is that genuinely something you can keep up daily for the duration of your dogs life? Taking into account future jobs, holidays, days needed to be spent away from home etc?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> 6 hours is very tiring for me so what would you suggest we do? Its not like I plan on going out for 6 hours, its just everything we do takes up time and by the time we have done everything its gone 5 hours


Why do you have to do everything in one day? Why not have one day where you do this, one where you do that etc? Don't get me wrong, there have been days when I've been out from around 10am until 6pm but those sort of walks just aren't feasible every day if you have a full time job.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

When Daisy stays with my parents, she is out in the garden and fields pretty much all day as they are keen gardeners and spend most days outside. She seems quite happy enough though to go back to her two hours a day after a few days of six or more a day! I suppose though it's at her own pace when she's out in the fields so she can please herself and it's a change of scenery too so when we're back home she adjusts fine.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

rona said:


> If you are happy and your dog is healthy then there isn't an issue is there? :thumbsup:
> 
> What happens if you get that job?
> Where does Josie stand then?


Josie stands firmly where she was before I got the job, like with my previous job
the hours that I will be doing will work with her best interest


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

Morning run with me for about an hour with off leash play/running at the end.
Afternoons theyre outside chasing kids around, playing, or training with me.

The rest of the day varies depending on OHs work schedule. If someone is home, theyre in and our all day on 20 acres. If no one is home, they stay inside and from what I can tell mostly sleep the day away.

In the summer we spend a lot of hours down at the stream or at the river nearby. I love their fitness level, they can go all day if need be or they can snooze on the sofa all day. Whatever we ask of them, theyre game


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Anywhere from an hour to two hours a day for Jasper depending on where we are and what we are doing. Taz around thirty minutes to two hours depending on how he is feeling. On rare occasions they don't get out at all and instead do things in the house or just cuddle with me and go to sleep.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Skip gets anything up to two hours per day. We also fit a bit of training in every day.

Dexter doesn't get any walks at the minute but we do an hour - two hours per day training in the garden...

On my days off, I tend to take Skip further afield and for a lot longer. So on days off, he can get anything from two hours - eight hours out and about whilst Dexter has fun at my aunt's and her few acres...

I could never do 6.5 hours a day, and frankly, I don't want to... If I'm ill and can't do anything with the dogs, they seem perfectly happy having a lazy day or I have family members that will walk Skip and occupy Dexter for a while.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Josie stands firmly where she was before I got the job, like with my previous job
> the hours that I will be doing will work with her best interest


Unfortunately most people are not in a position to be able to afford to , what with rent mortgages, utility bills, dog food, vet bills etc, to work hours that can suit their dogs, so have to work full time and do normal boring every day cooking cleaning shopping oh and not forgetting trying to squeeze in sleep, so enjoy it while you can


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

Mine get 1 hour off lead every morning then 20 min off lead OR 45 min lead walk in the early evening/late afternoon. This seems a lot less than most people posting on here.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

We don't have a fixed routine as it all depends on our work hours (self employed) and which of my dogs are fit. When they are all OK and we are not too busy it would be a 1.5-2 hr walk but a good half an hour of that would be spent at a pond doing swimming and retrieves from water. Indie would be off lead at the start and finish. The pointers (when Colt is fit which seems a long time ago) off lead in the middle part with my OH working them to the whistle/scenting. If they have had this sort of walk around the middle of the day then no other walk that day. When we are busier with work they tend to only get this type of walk 3-4 times a week and sometimes its a late evening walk in the summer. The other days are made up of two shorter walks of 30-40 mins - Arthur does not get off lead at all on these walks.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh I think I'm a bad dog mummy, Tess only gets about 45 mins in the morning, play at dinner time and about 45 mins in the evening. Sometimes just going for a short walk can be a bit stressful for her and this knackers her out more than a massive walk. She does get longer walks on my days off and some evenings she goes deer stalking with the OH (which strangely she really enjoys).


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Meezey said:


> Unfortunately most people are not in a position to be able to afford to , what with rent mortgages, utility bills, dog food, vet bills etc, to work hours that can suit their dogs, so have to work full timd and do normal boring every day cooking cleaning shopping oh and not forgetting trying to squeeze in sleep, so enjoy it while you can


If I work in removals I get to choose my own shifts, that would be suitable


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> If I work in removals I get to choose my own shifts, that would be suitable


But life does not always work like that, to make a living you need to be in full time employment 8 hours a day x 5 days a week, at least if you are paying rent, utility bills, food, vet bills etc! I'd love a job were I had enough time to exercise my dog for 6 plus hours ( although I wouldn't want to exercise him that much now or at any age) , but unless someone else way paying my bills I can't


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

It differs. I work shifts so we don't really have a routine as such, but on average they get between 1-2 hours a day. Sometimes is less than that, sometimes it's more - mine don't seem to care provided they get one walk.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I walk Rosie for between one and one a half hours every morning.

We go back out for about forty minutes late afternoon. I have a very large garden and she has the run of that through the day.

Only my opinion, but I think 6 hours a day is silly and unrealistic for anyone with other commitments and I absolutely don't believe it's necessary.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

labradrk said:


> It differs. I work shifts so we don't really have a routine as such, but on average they get between 1-2 hours a day. Sometimes is less than that, sometimes it's more - mine don't seem to care provided they get one walk.


Spen's like this. It doesn't matter to him how long the walk is providing he gets one. He's even fine for a couple of days without one providing he gets training. Yet 2 hours charging around out front of the flat with friends dogs doesn't count, it has to be a walk somewhere away from here lol. Even if it's only 10 minutes up the road.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Josie stands firmly where she was before I got the job, like with my previous job
> the hours that I will be doing will work with her best interest


Don't make a rod for you own back. No one who works full time has the time or capabilities to walk their dog for over 6 hours a day (heck, I wouldn't do it regardless). You might be unemployed now but when you do find work, it's going to be one hell of a shock for the dog going from walking for over 6 hours a day to being at home alone for that amount of time or more. Now THAT is not in the dogs best interests.

In the real world dogs fit in around their owners, not the other way around. We accommodate them and try to do what's best for them, but not to the point where they compromise all other aspects of our life.


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

1-2hrs AM Shae off lead rusty on longline... No proper training on this walk.

Rust gets another 1-2hrs offlead in the afternoon
Shae has agility three times a week and if not she'll go out with Rust or I will take her to the park and play ball etc. afternoon walks are more about training  

The only thing that is set with my two is they always get a walk first thing and it's the first thing I do when I get up... Doesn't matter how long  as long as they get that they are content to relax. 

They pretty much spend the rest of their time asleep.... Maybe a little play session here and there or some trick training... I work from home so they do tend to follow me around a lot as well!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> 6 and a half hours a day is not a practical amount for most people to give around work, family and other commitments. Nor do dogs need that much physical exercise imo.


I am sure most fit, healthy dogs would enjoy this amount of exercise though, if the owner is happy and able to give it.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

will go back to her old routine when I get the job 5:30 am walk around river 1.30 hours come back from work at 2pm take her back out at 4:30 for obedience training and lead walking for 2 hours and save the agility and swimming for spare time


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> Spen's like this. It doesn't matter to him how long the walk is providing he gets one. He's even fine for a couple of days without one providing he gets training. Yet 2 hours charging around out front of the flat with friends dogs doesn't count, it has to be a walk somewhere away from here lol. Even if it's only 10 minutes up the road.


Even Bo's like this now and she's an extremely high energy dog outside of the house. She's a complete cow for latching on to any routine (when she hears my computer shutting down at night, she runs out and starts drooling for her bedtime biscuit ) so if I had a rigid routine where I walked her for hours, she'd be a nightmare.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Sweety said:


> Only my opinion, but I think 6 hours a day is silly and unrealistic for anyone with other commitments and I absolutely don't believe it's necessary.


I am not sure the OP is saying it is necessary, but if she and her dog enjoy this level of activity then why not?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Even Bo's like this now and she's an extremely high energy dog outside of the house. She's a complete cow for latching on to any routine (when she hears my computer shutting down at night, she runs out and starts drooling for her bedtime biscuit ) so if I had a rigid routine where I walked her for hours, she'd be a nightmare.


Daisy knows when we stand up and switch off the TV that it's bedtime :lol: She runs and sits on her bed waiting for her biccy!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

Most days a 10 minute walk round the block as can't go on long walks on my own. Weekends he usually goes for a 1 hour walk. He doesn't care if it's a short walk as long as he gets a walk. I usually let him have offlead time in the garden but the wind blew our fence down and the fence man is being slow at sorting us out with a new fence. I walk him twice a day.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Moobli said:


> I am not sure the OP is saying it is necessary, but if she and her dog enjoy this level of activity then why not?


He/his :thumbsup:


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> He/his :thumbsup:


Oops ... my apologies


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

I think the key is how adjustable is the dog. Six hours a day isnt unrealistic for a fit, healthy dog. The question is, on days where six hours of exercise doesnt happen, how well does the dog cope?
Mine are happy to hike all day, running off leash, swimming, and playing. But theyre also happy to laze the day away on the sofa. If 6 hours of exercise a day were a requirement for them to be livable in the house, to me, thats an issue. But willing and able to go for that many hours a day is certainly no issue


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Moobli said:


> I am sure most fit, healthy dogs would enjoy this amount of exercise though, if the owner is happy and able to give it.


But is it good for them? baring in mind that situations can change drastically in a short space of time?

Yes they might enjoy it but is necessary and practical? that amount of exercise IS extreme on a daily basis for a pet dog. Even if I was unemployed, I cannot imagine wanting to go out walking for over 6 hours a day every day.



ActiveRidgeback said:


> will go back to her old routine when I get the job 5:30 am walk around river 1.30 hours come back from work at 2pm take her back out at 4:30 for obedience training and lead walking for 2 hours and save the agility and swimming for spare time


Why would assume that a new job you may get would be the same hours as your last job?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Moobli said:


> I am sure most fit, healthy dogs would enjoy this amount of exercise though, if the owner is happy and able to give it.


Oh I have no doubt they would, mine have certainly enjoyed the 6-8 hours of being out and about they've occasionally had. It's simply not practical for most people every day though. And I'd worry about the effect on the dog when the OP does find a job and the routine has to drastically change. I could realistically give Spen 6 or 7 hours a day at the moment but don't feel it's really fair to do that when it's highly likely to change in the future and he has to go back to a more practical amount.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

labradrk said:


> But is it good for them? baring in mind that situations can change drastically in a short space of time?
> 
> Yes they might enjoy it but is necessary and practical? that amount of exercise IS extreme on a daily basis for a pet dog. Even if I was unemployed, I cannot imagine wanting to go out walking for over 6 hours a day every day.


Dogs are so adaptable. It might not be necessary or practical for some - but if the OP and his dog have the time and inclination I fail to see it as an issue tbh.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Moobli said:


> I am not sure the OP is saying it is necessary, but if she and her dog enjoy this level of activity then why not?


Because it's not reality.

I'll have to skim back, but I think I read that the OP was young and unemployed. Presumably they will not be unemployed forever. It's not in the dogs best interest to get used to being exercised practically all day to then have to go back to a 'normal' routine.

Yes they enjoy it, but IMO it's not a healthy level of engagement long term.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> Oh I have no doubt they would, mine have certainly enjoyed the 6-8 hours of being out and about they've occasionally had. It's simply not practical for most people every day though. And I'd worry about the effect on the dog when the OP does find a job and the routine has to drastically change. I could realistically give Spen 6 or 7 hours a day at the moment but don't feel it's really fair to do that when it's highly likely to change in the future and he has to go back to a more practical amount.


Just because it isn't practical for most people doesn't mean that the OP and his dog shouldn't do it. It is obviously practical and enjoyable for them, so I fail to see a problem. My young dogs get around 3-4 hours of exercise a day, but are also out and about with me for much of the rest of the time, so probably 6+ hours in total.

Dogs are extremely adaptable and although some dogs might come to expect a high level of exercise, most dogs adjust well to less.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Because it's not reality.
> 
> I'll have to skim back, but I think I read that the OP was young and unemployed. Presumably they will not be unemployed forever. It's not in the dogs best interest to get used to being exercised practically all day to then have to go back to a 'normal' routine.
> 
> Yes they enjoy it, but IMO it's not a healthy level of engagement long term.


But it IS reality for the people who have the time and the inclination. Just because it might not suit you, your dogs, your lifestyle ... everyone is different  Our working dogs can go for long periods where they are required to work hard for many hours into a quiet time where they will spend periods in their kennels - they adjust really well to the changes.

In a country where far too many dogs are under-exercised and obese, I commend the OP for his commitment to exercising his dog. It also sounds like he has plans in place to ensure his dog continues to receive a good level of exercise and stimulation.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

Okay... Im thinking of a typical summer day here. Im up around 5 am, dogs and I run 3 to 5 miles. Come home, chill, breakfast, kids get up, dogs are back outside with the kids for another 2 to 3 hours. Back inside to chill, have lunch, then back outside to the stream or river. More play and exercise for another 2 to 3 hours. In the evening when OH comes back, we usually go for an evening walk, thats another 3-ish miles for the dogs. Basically, yeah, they go from about 5 am to 9 pm.

Contrast that to the winter where they may go for 2 or 3 days with nothing but quick potty outings depending on how nasty the weather is. 

Either one they seem fine with. Dogs really are more adaptable than we give them credit for IME.


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

April's amount of exercise varies from day to day at the moment as I'm still unemployed... :thumbdown: but generally at least 2 hours a day. She's fine with the lack of routine and is quite capable of either walking all day or sleeping all day.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Moobli said:


> But it IS reality for the people who have the time and the inclination. Just because it might not suit you, your dogs, your lifestyle ... everyone is different  Our working dogs can go for long periods where they are required to work hard for many hours into a quiet time where they will spend periods in their kennels - they adjust really well to the changes.
> 
> In a country where far too many dogs are under-exercised and obese, I commend the OP for his commitment to exercising his dog. It also sounds like he has plans in place to ensure his dog continues to receive a good level of exercise and stimulation.


Thank you, somebody understands:thumbsup:


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Moobli said:


> Dogs are so adaptable. It might not be necessary or practical for some - but if the OP and his dog have the time and inclination I fail to see it as an issue tbh.


Um, but they are not all adaptable. That's the point.

Let's take my Bo for example. I'm hypothetically unemployed. She's a very high energy dog who is fit, loud, lacks impulse control, is attention seeking and absolutely thrives on routine (all true). I start exercising her for over 6 hours a day. In those 6 hours she's covering tons of ground, probably triple what I do. Her fitness and endurance levels increase massively and she's thriving on the routine of being out with me all day. She's happy, I'm happy.

I then get a full time job and bang goes our happy little routine. My mega fit dog has gone from being entertained all day to living the life of an 'average' dog. She's showing classic stress related behaviors and I'm left to pick up the pieces.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

labradrk said:


> But is it good for them? baring in mind that situations can change drastically in a short space of time?
> 
> Yes they might enjoy it but is necessary and practical? that amount of exercise IS extreme on a daily basis for a pet dog. Even if I was unemployed, I cannot imagine wanting to go out walking for over 6 hours a day every day.
> 
> Why would assume that a new job you may get would be the same hours as your last job?


I already have talked to the company (removal company) and they are willing to give me the same hours as my previous job


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

labradrk said:


> Um, but they are not all adaptable. That's the point.
> 
> Let's take my Bo for example. I'm hypothetically unemployed. She's a very high energy dog who is fit, loud, lacks impulse control, is attention seeking and absolutely thrives on routine (all true). I start exercising her for over 6 hours a day. In those 6 hours she's covering tons of ground, probably triple what I do. Her fitness and endurance levels increase massively and she's thriving on the routine of being out with me all day. She's happy, I'm happy.
> 
> I then get a full time job and bang goes our happy little routine. My mega fit dog has gone from being entertained all day to living the life of an 'average' dog. She's showing classic stress related behaviors and I'm left to pick up the pieces.


You are saying that there will be a drastic change in her routine which is not true she will still get 5hours of exercise with me employed or unemployed it would just be 1 hour earlier.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Moobli said:


> Just because it isn't practical for most people doesn't mean that the OP and his dog shouldn't do it. It is obviously practical and enjoyable for them, so I fail to see a problem. My young dogs get around 3-4 hours of exercise a day, but are also out and about with me for much of the rest of the time, so probably 6+ hours in total.
> 
> Dogs are extremely adaptable and although some dogs might come to expect a high level of exercise, most dogs adjust well to less.





Moobli said:


> But it IS reality for the people who have the time and the inclination. Just because it might not suit you, your dogs, your lifestyle ... everyone is different  Our working dogs can go for long periods where they are required to work hard for many hours into a quiet time where they will spend periods in their kennels - they adjust really well to the changes.
> 
> In a country where far too many dogs are under-exercised and obese, I commend the OP for his commitment to exercising his dog. It also sounds like he has plans in place to ensure his dog continues to receive a good level of exercise and stimulation.


Well to be fair Moobli your situation isn't exactly the norm. I'd love to live your lifestyle, alas I think the vast majority of people's situations aren't quite so idyllic. So I yes I am kind of looking at it from the perspective of an average person in suburbia who works full time for a living.

I don't know anyone who leads a normal lifestyle and works full time who would be able to walk their dog for over 6 hours a day.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

The amount ours get varies hugely, it probably averages out to roughly an hour a day and their walks are usually almost entirely off lead.

I try and mix things up as much as I can. I try and vary where I take them, how long I take them for, whether we take a toy and play together loads or they just mooch about and play chase. I change up who goes out with who, sometimes it's all of them together, sometimes each one individually, sometimes one individually and the others in a group. They each occasionally get individual training walks which are mostly on lead, working on lead manners and general behaviour when out and about, just to keep their eye in. 

We also have regular rest days where they don't go out at all. It's inevitable for us that sometimes they'll have to miss a walk and so it's good for them to be able to cope with that when it happens.

OH and I are bother at home pretty much all day every day (the joys of working from home!!) so they get a ton of interaction throughout the day. I think they thrive on that more than they would if they were getting more walks but we were out of the house more. Not that I'm suggesting that's a bad thing, just that what we do works brilliantly for us; happy dogs and happy owners :biggrin:


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Axel gets anything from 1.5 to 3 hours of exercise depending on the day. If I do a few busy days then I like having a quiet day after that. I don't like over-exercising my dog and don't attempt to get him physically exhausted. On days when he gets less physical activity I do more training. I'm also not a fan of counting the hours of exercise. To me variety of our activities matters much more. So on a quiet day the 1.5 hours might include 30 minutes of frisbee and 20 minutes of running, while the busier 2 hours day could involve an 30 minutes of walking in town and an hour of walk in the park with just a few minutes of playing with ball and other dogs.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

My lot get 30mins to a hour usually which isnt alot really, but they seem happy enough.
Im kinda agreeing with everyone though....6 and a half hours is great but I dont think its great to do that every single day. Surely with all that exercise its good to have a rest day with much less walking sometimes??
Circumstances can change and not just with your job. What if your super fit dog who is used to going out for hours every single day is injured and has to be kept calm and at home?


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> My lot get 30mins to a hour usually which isnt alot really, but they seem happy enough.
> Im kinda agreeing with everyone though....6 and a half hours is great but I dont think its great to do that every single day. Surely with all that exercise its good to have a rest day with much less walking sometimes??
> Circumstances can change and not just with your job. What if your super fit dog who is used to going out for hours every single day is injured and has to be kept calm and at home?


Josie is happy to just sleep and fiddle with her Kong toys or snuggle up with her teddy


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Weekdays I work full time and she gets atleast an hour off lead.

Weekends vary - could be an hour, two hours, three, four... All day, who knows


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

mine get approx. 2hrs off lead am,same pm,and an hours training in between.i work early mornings from home,this suits all of us.obviousely it changes,beach days are all day affairs,trips out are 2-3 days a week which last 6-7hrs on and off lead.they do have a mnthly day of no walking.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

At the moment either 3 x 20min walks or 1 20min and 1 30min walk a day. All onlead
Plus lots of training/interactive toys/scentwork to keep him occupied.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Um, but they are not all adaptable. That's the point.
> 
> Let's take my Bo for example. I'm hypothetically unemployed. She's a very high energy dog who is fit, loud, lacks impulse control, is attention seeking and absolutely thrives on routine (all true). I start exercising her for over 6 hours a day. In those 6 hours she's covering tons of ground, probably triple what I do. Her fitness and endurance levels increase massively and she's thriving on the routine of being out with me all day. She's happy, I'm happy.
> 
> I then get a full time job and bang goes our happy little routine. My mega fit dog has gone from being entertained all day to living the life of an 'average' dog. She's showing classic stress related behaviors and I'm left to pick up the pieces.


In that situation, I would be looking at ways in which my dog could still get a good level of exercise and stimulation. I used to work 9-5 Monday to Friday and my dogs still got, on average, 4-5 hours of exercise a day. It just takes planning, the determination and commitment to do it ... oh, and no social life


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Well to be fair Moobli your situation isn't exactly the norm. I'd love to live your lifestyle, alas I think the vast majority of people's situations aren't quite so idyllic. So I yes I am kind of looking at it from the perspective of an average person in suburbia who works full time for a living.
> 
> I don't know anyone who leads a normal lifestyle and works full time who would be able to walk their dog for over 6 hours a day.


I have just replied to an earlier post setting out how I worked full time and my dogs still got, on average, 4-5 hours of exercise a day.

It can work in an average lifestyle if you have the determination and want to do it. Of course, many dogs live very happily on less exercise and there is nothing wrong with that - I am just saying the OP should not be berated (imo) for giving his dog the amount of exercise he does.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Credit to you for investing so much time into walking and doing activities with your dog. Your dog is very lucky! However, for me my last dog got between 2-3 a day of walks a day and that was a realistic amount for me. I have two children at school and work part time running my own business so I cannot fit more in during the week. Weekends we would all take him out so he got more some weekends. I plan the same regime for Red when he is old enough. I think if you start off exercising that much it could become an issue if you are suddenly unable to continue with the amount of exercise the dog has become accustomed to. I do understand that as you have the time at the moment it is great to be enjoying this time with your dog but It could prove tricky if you get a job or an injury that prevents you from continuing with the current exercise levels.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Due to her age Chase gets 2/3 15 to 20 min walks a day. We also do 2/3 5 min training sessions a day for her mental stimulation. 

I am looking forward to her being able to do longer walks. I'm sure she'd manage it now, but it wouldn't be good for her joints


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

They get between 30 mins and one hour plus training time back at the car (about 10/15 mins each), depending on whether Beauty comes or not.

We don't do long walks because I don't want them over tired for training, and as I'm home with them most of the day they miss out on long sleeps, and are often following me about the house. 

Doing more brain work with Tinker has cut down on the staring at Fred way more than doing lots of exercise with him, and it's lovely to see them all flopped out in the afternoons after a training session.

We have lots of long days out doing either geocaching with the three boys, which can be anything from 2 hours to all day, and the dog shows are long days too. 

Fred and Tinker (at different times) have been out with me dog walking all day, so had to do 3 x 1 hour walks, plus all the travel in between, so they can do it if they need to. I just prefer brain power.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> They get between 30 mins and one hour plus training time back at the car (about 10/15 mins each), depending on whether Beauty comes or not.
> 
> We don't do long walks because I don't want them over tired for training, and as I'm home with them most of the day they miss out on long sleeps, and are often following me about the house.
> 
> ...


I don't think it is a case of one over the other. Dogs need both imo.

It seems to me that the stimulation provided by a long walk is often underestimated. My dogs use plenty of brainpower sniffing out the many animal scents we have in the hills as well as finding out about what other dogs have been walking there too. We also do fun training (retrieves, down stays, hide and seek) when we are out and about. We also do tracking, searching and sheep herding.

As the saying goes, "variety is the spice of life".


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Isla is still young and as a large breed I'm cautious about over exercising her. I walk her more some days then others. Sometimes it's a walk along the valley and back all off lead, another it's along the valley and back along the road for a change. Another day we will go another way where it's a longer walk with a mix of on and off lead. Another time it's a meet up with her brother or a drive to somewhere new and so on. I've found from past experience that Goldens will take as much exercise as you are prepared to give them, but also will thrive and do well on less continuous exercise. Fat dogs occur not just because they don't have enough exercise, it's what goes between the jaws that has the most effect. Going somewhere new or doing something different for a shorter physical time, can tire a dog out as effectively as the regular longer walk which they are used to.
When we are away either in Suffolk or in the motorhome, the dogs have always slept well (as we do) as it is the change from the routine that tires us all. We are out exploring, going to new places, yes perhaps physically doing more, but not greatly so. We stop and stare more or chat to strangers or wander about a pretty village and stop at the pub for a drink, it's tiring mentally for a dog although on that day perhaps not as tiring physically, but they relax and sleep just as well, probably only having had a quick burst round a field off lead.
I suspect this is why we have stuck with Goldens as a breed for so long as they seem very adaptable dogs and have fitted in with our lifestyle so well over the years.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Depends entirely how I feel. 

Today the Clowns and Jack are going for a walk around the woods. So about 3 miles. Clowns have had 10 minute living room training session this morning. All 3 young ones have had a play/wrestle with each other. MiL's dogs are going up the farm track (about a mile) as she is picking them up later. 

Tomorrow Jack and I are going to walk with friends, Clown's will get 5 mile runs each with the OH. 

Varies on how I feel, what the weather is doing and my work/plans. But they always get a decent run around at least.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thai gets anything from an hour to 3 hours for his morning walk, which is mixed up with play, training and general mooching about. 
Then we have a 30 min to an hour pavement pound mid to late afternoon with a bit of training thrown in as well, and then we have our evening walk which again can be from 1 hour up to 3 depending on what we have done during the day and finally we have about an hours training late evening before he settles down for the night.

Once we move then Thai's routine will change because the area is more doggy friendly so we could be out for longer or we may not, we shall see


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

On my work day the dogs get a 30min walk in the morning. Zab gets an extra 15mins around lunch time and then they get 1.5hr walk after work. 

On my days off they get a 3-4hour walk , we always stop half way for 20-30mins for a brew 
And then they'll go for a potter around the fields later on.

Zab goes to Agility and Dog Training once a week
And ive also got some jumps and weaves in the garden for training so Zab will do that daily for a few mins.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

1 hour on lead, 10 mins off lead in the field and bits of play and training inbetween revision


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Um, but they are not all adaptable. That's the point.
> 
> Let's take my Bo for example. I'm hypothetically unemployed. She's a very high energy dog who is fit, loud, lacks impulse control, is attention seeking and absolutely thrives on routine (all true). I start exercising her for over 6 hours a day. In those 6 hours she's covering tons of ground, probably triple what I do. Her fitness and endurance levels increase massively and she's thriving on the routine of being out with me all day. She's happy, I'm happy.
> 
> I then get a full time job and bang goes our happy little routine. My mega fit dog has gone from being entertained all day to living the life of an 'average' dog. She's showing classic stress related behaviors and I'm left to pick up the pieces.


Yup, this would be Spencer and was Shadow. The occasional extra long walk causes no problems, doing it every day would result in a dog who expected it and required it in order to settle. I know quite a lot of people whose dogs get destructive or start with other problem behaviours if not given a set amount of exercise. Which becomes a huge problem if they're sick or injured and can't do it or have to rely on someone else to walk the dog for whatever reason.

Sure, it's possible to work an 8 or 9 hour day and still manage to give your dog 6 hours of exercise. I kept similar sorts of hours working a 12 hour shift and giving 2 hours but it was exhausting! And for those who work outdoors and can and do take their dogs with them it's probably very easy to give hours and hours despite a full time job. But there was no way I had the energy to walk my dog for 6 hours along with doing a full day at work. I don't think anyone is berating the OP for exercising his dog, just pointing out that this may very well not be a feasible amount of time spent doing so every day while in full time employment and having other life commitments.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Buzzard said:


> Credit to you for investing so much time into walking and doing activities with your dog. Your dog is very lucky! However, for me my last dog got between 2-3 a day of walks a day and that was a realistic amount for me. I have two children at school and work part time running my own business so I cannot fit more in during the week. Weekends we would all take him out so he got more some weekends. I plan the same regime for Red when he is old enough. I think if you start off exercising that much it could become an issue if you are suddenly unable to continue with the amount of exercise the dog has become accustomed to. I do understand that as you have the time at the moment it is great to be enjoying this time with your dog but It could prove tricky if you get a job or an injury that prevents you from continuing with the current exercise levels.


The job will not stop me giving Josie exercise lets throw that out the window as me and my employer have already sorted my hours out 8-2 that was our old routine and Josie still got 5 hours exercise, 30 min lead walk, 2 hours playtime (obedience training, tracking,fetch,play with other dogs) X2. then we have our days that we just do swimming 2 times a week and agility 2 times a week


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I couldn't walk my dog 5 hours a day, I work full time for starters and even if I didn't I don't think I'd realisticly have the time as I have other things to do. Don't have anything against walking that long and at weekends I could be out all day, but to do that every single day would be too time consuming. I am happy with her 1 - 2 hour walks on a weekday, I couldn't do no longer as I am at work all day and don't get much of an evening and also have to get other things done.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> I couldn't walk my dog 5 hours a day, I work full time for starters and even if I didn't I don't think I'd realisticly have the time as I have other things to do. Don't have anything against walking that long and at weekends I could be out all day, but to do that every single day would be too time consuming. I am happy with her 1 - 2 hour walks on a weekday, I couldn't do no longer as I am at work all day and don't get much of an evening and also have to get other things done.


I know. I'm literally baffled at those who say they have time/energy to walk for 5-6+ plus a day while working full time and maintaining a normal life balance.

I if I was doing 8-6pm, I need at least an hour to get ready in the morning and half an hour to drive to work and get changed. So I would get up at 6am. To walk the dogs for 2 hours before work, I'd have to get up at 4am. Then I'd do a full day and get back at 6:30pm. Get in, get changed, etc., then take them for 3 hours until 10pm? :lol: I think the men in white coats would be taking me away.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> I couldn't walk my dog 5 hours a day, I work full time for starters and even if I didn't I don't think I'd realisticly have the time as I have other things to do. Don't have anything against walking that long and at weekends I could be out all day, but to do that every single day would be too time consuming. I am happy with her 1 - 2 hour walks on a weekday, I couldn't do no longer as I am at work all day and don't get much of an evening and also have to get other things done.


Realistically? I would still have 5pm onwards to do housework, socialize ect ect and I would only work from Mon-Thur so I can still have a social life


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Realistically? I would still have 5pm onwards to do housework, socialize ect ect and I would only work from Mon-Thur so I can still have a social life


So you are working 24 hours a week, aka part time.

When you are working 40+ hours do you honestly believe that you will have the time an energy to maintain such a routine?


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

labradrk said:


> I know. I'm literally baffled at those who say they have time/energy to walk for 5-6+ plus a day while working full time and maintaining a normal life balance.
> 
> I if I was doing 8-6pm, I need at least an hour to get ready in the morning and half an hour to drive to work and get changed. So I would get up at 6am. To walk the dogs for 2 hours before work, I'd have to get up at 4am. Then I'd do a full day and get back at 6:30pm. Get in, get changed, etc., then take them for 3 hours until 10pm? :lol: I think the men in white coats would be taking me away.


Firstly, it was pretty exhausting, but I felt I owed it to my dogs. I had chosen to get them knowing I worked full time, so I was prepared to put in the effort to ensure they got plenty of exercise. This is just me - I am not saying it would work for everyone, or everyone would want to do it etc.

6am - up and out with dogs for up to two hours 
9am-12pm - at work 
12.15-12.45 - exercise dogs
1pm-5pm - work
5.30-7.30 (or later in summer) - exercise dogs

Then a couple of nights a week we would have obedience training at 9pm-10pm.

As I have repeatedly said, not everyone wishes to organise their lives around their dogs like this. I did. Having said that, I had no children at the time and boyfriends had to fit in as and when. Nights out were occasional and usually limited to a Saturday night when I could have given my dogs plenty of interaction during the day as there was no work.

Perhaps I am just unique :001_tongue:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Moobli said:


> Firstly, it was pretty exhausting, but I felt I owed it to my dogs. I had chosen to get them knowing I worked full time, so I was prepared to put in the effort to ensure they got plenty of exercise. This is just me - I am not saying it would work for everyone, or everyone would want to do it etc.
> 
> 6am - up and out with dogs for up to two hours
> 9am-12pm - at work
> ...


I'd love to be able to do it  OP is working PT, and choosing hours to suit their dog, again I'd love to be in that position, most of us aren't that fortunate not while paying our rent/mortgage! Choosing to work PT while someone else pays your rent etc just so you can send 7 hours playing with your dog is a whole different conversation!


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Moobli said:


> Firstly, it was pretty exhausting, but I felt I owed it to my dogs. I had chosen to get them knowing I worked full time, so I was prepared to put in the effort to ensure they got plenty of exercise. This is just me - I am not saying it would work for everyone, or everyone would want to do it etc.
> 
> 6am - up and out with dogs for up to two hours
> 9am-12pm - at work
> ...


I have no children but I do have a gf for 4 years and she is happy that I do it for Josie as she loves her to bits she comes over and we take Josie out together


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

Moobli said:


> Firstly, it was pretty exhausting, but I felt I owed it to my dogs. I had chosen to get them knowing I worked full time, so I was prepared to put in the effort to ensure they got plenty of exercise. This is just me - I am not saying it would work for everyone, or everyone would want to do it etc.
> 
> 6am - up and out with dogs for up to two hours
> 9am-12pm - at work
> ...


im must be unique aswell,my life doesnt involve socialising etc.i work hard at being organised so I can spend hours training and exercising.each to their own I say.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I can see both sides of this debate.

For a few years our business went through a pretty quiet period which is when we took on Arthur. We were able to spend several hours a day exercising our dogs (this was before Indie) and devoting whole days to them. We would go off in our motorhome for day trips to the New Forest spending the whole day out until dark. It was great and we all loved it.

Then reality hit us again and we took on some new sources of work and sadly have had to reduce the amount of time we can spend out exercising the dogs. I work from home so I am actually with them all the time still but exercise has reduced down to only 3 or 4 decent length walks per week with off lead time for Arthur. They still get walked on the other days of course but not what I call a decent walk. We sold the motorhome too so no more days out :cryin: although we have got a holiday home instead that we go to for long weekends every so often. 

The way I see it - its only natural when you have more time to want to spend it with your dogs, having lovely walks with no time pressure. I'm lucky my dogs have adapted to the new arrangement as long as we do make sure Arthur gets a few decent runs off lead per week he is fine. I think working dogs often go through periods of time where they are busy say during shooting season where they might go out and work all day a couple of times a week then have days off doing not much. It all depends on the dog and whether they are happy to adapt. Also circumstances such as an injury might force a prolonged period of rest and the dog has to adapt to that - Colt my GSP is used to off lead running every day but has been stuck on a lead since October with an achillies injury and doesn't really seem that bothered as long as he goes out for a sniff about. 

The OP seems pretty dedicated to his dog so I'm sure he can make it work and wish him luck in his new job.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Crikey well not as much as some 

Millie gets 30mins am and an hour pm Mon - Fri. 

Then longer walks without such a regimetned routine at wknds and when im not working. 

Usually consists of one main walk and a couple of shorter walks. 

Between work / washing / house work / cooking and getting ready for work again the next day I could never give her anything like what some one here do


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Meezey said:


> I'd love to be able to do it  OP is working PT, and choosing hours to suit their dog, again I'd love to be in that position, most of us aren't that fortunate not while paying our rent/mortgage! Choosing to work PT while someone else pays your rent etc just so you can send 7 hours playing with your dog is a whole different conversation!


If you see my rundown above, I was in work 9-5, Monday to Friday - not part time. I also had to pay my own rent, run a car, pay my bills etc. I still managed it - but, then, I actively wanted to.

I know how fortunate I am now that my dogs can be with me while I do jobs around the farm and I don't take it for granted at all - at least, I try not to. Whenever I do, I just remember back to the days when I was running from one place to another trying to keep on top of it all.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Moobli said:


> Firstly, it was pretty exhausting, but I felt I owed it to my dogs. I had chosen to get them knowing I worked full time, so I was prepared to put in the effort to ensure they got plenty of exercise. This is just me - I am not saying it would work for everyone, or everyone would want to do it etc.
> 
> 6am - up and out with dogs for up to two hours
> 9am-12pm - at work
> ...


I had a fairly similar routine with Rupert when I ended up working 12 hour shifts. Up at just before 5am to give him a fairly short walk before I had to leave for work. 7-7 at work getting home around 7:30ish. Then it was out with Rupert until around 9pm, home, dinner, shower and bed ready to be up again the next morning. I found it exhausting to be honest, especially as my job required me to be on my feet for around 10 hours of that 12 hour shift. An 8 hour a day job and 6 hours of exercise instead of 2 would probably be much the same.

So yeah, it's doable when you have no other commitments if you're willing to put the time and effort in. But I think the point is that it's not necessary for a dog to have 6+ hours of walks a day to be happy.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Realistically? I would still have 5pm onwards to do housework, socialize ect ect and I would only work from Mon-Thur so I can still have a social life


Do you live on your own  It's amazing how you working so little could afford you to pay the bills


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Alfie would packs his bags and move out if I tried to give him 6 hours of exercise a day :lol:

For a Dalmatian he's remarkably lazy... 1 - 1.5 hours a day on a walk suits him. We also play in the garden and the house (10-15 minutes of tug wears him out nicely) a couple or so times a day. On the odd day he doesn't have a walk for whatever reason (yesterday he didn't as it rained all day and he thinks he'll melt if he gets wet ) he's happy to snooze the day away instead.

Dogs DO get used to what they get so my worry for the OP's dog is what will happen if he can't continue with the current routine? My friend's dog gets 3 walks a day for at least an hour at a time and she is literally climbing the walls with frustration if any of these walks are missed out.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Coffee said:


> Alfie would packs his bags and move out if I tried to give him 6 hours of exercise a day :lol:
> 
> For a Dalmatian he's remarkably lazy... 1 - 1.5 hours a day on a walk suits him. We also play in the garden and the house (10-15 minutes of tug wears him out nicely) a couple or so times a day. On the odd day he doesn't have a walk for whatever reason (yesterday he didn't as it rained all day and he thinks he'll melt if he gets wet ) he's happy to snooze the day away instead.
> 
> Dogs DO get used to what they get so my worry for the OP's dog is what will happen if he can't continue with the current routine? My friend's dog gets 3 walks a day for at least an hour at a time and she is literally climbing the walls with frustration if any of these walks are missed out.


Josie WILL get atleast 5 hours of exercise there is no if/buts about it. if for some reason I miss all her walks (00.1% chance) I would take her out at 10pm for 3 hour walk on lead


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Its good that you seem do dedicated to exercising your dog, but, why so much exercise? Surely a few hours surfices most dogs.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Absolutely no need to exercise a dog for 6 hours a day. Odd.

Dex gets between 30 mins and 2 hours a day- sometimes one walk, sometimes two.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

It varies for Lucky, some days she gets 30 mins other days she gets upto 3-4 hours (usually weekends). She's happy either way.

My OH and I would love to have 6+ hours spare everyday, unfortunately I'm in full time education trying to gain a degree (which includes upto 40 hours per week placement on wards when not in uni), whilst my OH works 40-50 hours a week to pay the rent + bills. 

We also have to actually sleep.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Weekdays, Betty gets 30mins before work (50/50 on/off lead), then during the day 1x 30mins onlead with sitter, plus a 30min visit from sitter which is a mix of cuddles and play. After work she gets 45-60mins which is either mostly offlead (woods) or 50/50 (local). "Offlead" includes long line time.

Weekend days get a 1-1.5 hour walk with play and training scattered about the rest of the day. Maybe two shorter walks if she's showing signs of stiffness (she has HD). 

Once a week we go to training class for an hour, so may miss the longer walk as we're both knackered afterwards! The weekend and evening walks will get longer, but I'm treading a line between keeping her fit but not overdoing the workload on her backend.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Hanwombat said:


> Its good that you seem do dedicated to exercising your dog, but, why so much exercise? Surely a few hours surfices most dogs.


This. It's nice to see someone so dedicated to their dogs exercise... but can I ask why you want to give so much every single day? Is it for the enjoyment you get for it? You say Josie 'WILL' get 5 hours regardless, as though it's insulting to suggestion she might get less, which seems a little odd. If you enjoy it, and it's physically possible to do it, and fits in everything else in life, then hey ho... but... what is the need to do that _every day_? There are dogs on here who get a few hours a day, and then on the weekends go out for day long walks, or treks up mountains etc


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> This. It's nice to see someone so dedicated to their dogs exercise... but can I ask why you want to give so much every single day? Is it for the enjoyment you get for it? You say Josie 'WILL' get 5 hours regardless, as though it's insulting to suggestion she might get less, which seems a little odd. If you enjoy it, and it's physically possible to do it, and fits in everything else in life, then hey ho... but... what is the need to do that _every day_? There are dogs on here who get a few hours a day, and then on the weekends go out for day long walks, or treks up mountains etc


^^^ What she said.

What if you have an accident? Break your leg? Will you still hobble about on crutches for 5-6 hours a day? What if you get the 'flu or some other nasty illness and can't get out of bed for a few days? I too find it really odd that you absolutely insist on this ridiculous amount of exercise every day. Not even the most energetic working dogs (thinking Border Collies, GSDs ) need that much exercise. There's just no need and I find it really strange; especially as you asked at the beginning of the thread if it were actually enough? :blink:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mine only get walked once a day and are out between 1 hour and 3+ hours depending on where we go and who we are walking with. However, on the walks where they only get an hour I ensure they are good quality walks where they can get to do a variety of activities.

They also have their training that includes a fair bit of exercise.


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

A friend of mine had a GSD who he walked for hours and hours every day. He had severe depression and the walking helped him. The problem was, she got old and stiff (as they do) but still wanted her long, long walks because that's what she was used to. It broke his heart to see her desperate to go it on her long walks but unable to walk far. 

My lot have differing exercise requirements. My lurchers would be happy with a 10 minute hoon and spend the rest of the day on the sofa, whereas if I did that with my collie x jrt she'd be climbing the walls! 

So they get 1.5-2 hours twice a day, and Daisy gets extra mental stimulation with trick training.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

3 get 2 hours plus, depending on the weather. Can shrink to an hour if it`s icy. 
The Oldie gets a walk round the block. 
Dogs tend to adapt to the routine, I find.


----------



## Stardi (Dec 1, 2012)

My dog gets between 1 to 4 hours a day.
It depends on how I work. 
If its a day when we just go out to potty its about 1 hour a day. Then we have days when we take long walks or train it can get up to 4 hours a day.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

This week just 1 hour but I've been crazy busy. Usually on weekdays 2 hours. Saturday just 1 hour- he did get 2 hours but I've discovered he enjoys a lazy day Saturday. Sunday if we don't have an agility competition then he goes somewhere like the beach for 2-4 hours


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

This is not meant to be a dig so don't take it personally ActiveRidgeback, but you are just 18 and if I understand correctly, you still live at home? I think you'll find that when you move away from home and have to pay for a car/rent/bills/food you'll find that keeping the 5-6hrs activities with the dog will be very very different to your current routine. I am not saying it's impossible. I'm saying it will be definitely hard when you'll have to choose between money to provide stuff for yourself and Josie OR the 6 hrs every day.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

shadowmare said:


> This is not meant to be a dig so don't take it personally ActiveRidgeback, but you are just 18 and if I understand correctly, you still live at home? I think you'll find that when you move away from home and have to pay for a car/rent/bills/food you'll find that keeping the 5-6hrs activities with the dog will be very very different to your current routine. I am not saying it's impossible. I'm saying it will be definitely hard when you'll have to choose between money to provide stuff for yourself and Josie OR the 6 hrs every day.


I dont live at home, I have lived independent since I was 16 I live in flat with a medium sized garden, I pay my own bills, food and rent. I have enough money to get food pay bills & spend £100 on Josie toys/bedding/courses every month she also on raw diet which is £75 month, if you read my first post you would have understood that I live independent, I have also sorted out a job in that which It will not interrupt Josie's routine


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> I dont live at home, I have lived independent since I was 16 I live in flat with a medium sized garden, I pay my own bills, food and rent. I have enough money to get food pay bills & spend £100 on Josie toys/bedding/courses every month she also on raw diet which is £75 month, if you read my first post you would have understood that I live independent, I have also sorted out a job in that which It will not interrupt Josie's routine


Well all I can say is that most of us are not lucky enough to be in a situation where by working part time we can pay all our bills, food and have enough extra to provide a load of luxuries each month as well. A part time job wouldn't even have covered the rent where I lived before never mind everything else.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> Well all I can say is that most of us are not lucky enough to be in a situation where by working part time we can pay all our bills, food and have enough extra to provide a load of luxuries each month as well. A part time job wouldn't even have covered the rent where I lived before never mind everything else.


Indeed. Average rent for a one-bedroom flat here is £550 per month! Even working full-time at minimum wage would be a real struggle to afford to live I imagine.

If you're happy to keep doing six hours a day for the future, then that's fine but I can't think of anything worse than coming home from work and _having_ to go out for four hours or something, or do a lead walk at 10pm, because my dog was so accustomed to it she couldn't do without  It sounds exhausting to me!


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Fluffster said:


> Indeed. Average rent for a one-bedroom flat here is £550 per month! Even working full-time at minimum wage would be a real struggle to afford to live I imagine.
> 
> If you're happy to keep doing six hours a day for the future, then that's fine but I can't think of anything worse than coming home from work and _having_ to go out for four hours or something, or do a lead walk at 10pm, because my dog was so accustomed to it she couldn't do without  It sounds exhausting to me!


Some people are more physically fit than others, I can say that I would hate being cooped up in a house most of the day I'd rather pitch a tent in the woods and do some survival exercises and go hiking.

my flat is council not private rent nor did I purchase it my rent is only £95 a week


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Some people are more physically fit than others, I can say that I would hate being cooped up in a house most of the day I'd rather pitch a tent in the woods and do some survival exercises and go hiking.
> 
> my flat is council not private rent nor did I purchase it my rent is only £95 a week


A week or a month? My council place was a 2 bed maisonette in a dog rough area for £211 a month. The part time job I used to have earned me £200 a month.

And if you think physical fitness is the only factor in whether walking a dog for 6 hours when you work full time is feasible then you are sorely mistaken.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Some people are more physically fit than others, I can say that I would hate being cooped up in a house most of the day I'd rather pitch a tent in the woods and do some survival exercises and go hiking.
> 
> *my flat is council not private rent nor did I purchase it my rent is only £95 a week*


Again, lucky you. We are going into rented soon and will be paying more than triple that per week.

The point people are making that you may not always be so fortunate as to be able to work part time and pay a very low amount of rent. Then when you are possibly forced into working 40 hours a week and pay private rent like the majority of people, it's your dog who will draw the short straw. Because there is no way you could do a 40 hour or more week, walk your dog for over 6 hours a day and still spend hundreds of pounds a month on her. That is pure fantasy.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

labradrk said:


> Again, lucky you. We are going into rented soon and will be paying more than triple that per week.
> 
> The point people are making that you may not always be so fortunate as to be able to work part time and pay a very low amount of rent. Then when you are possibly forced into working 40 hours a week and pay private rent like the majority of people, it's your dog who will draw the short straw. Because there is no way you could do a 40 hour or more week, walk your dog for over 6 hours a day and still spend hundreds of pounds a month on her. That is pure fantasy.


Considering my friend who does 44 hours a week at tesco does the same routine as me infact sometimes he does it with me, and he is not exhausted he enjoys doing it, you people are judging me because I give my dog more exercise and you worry about what will happen to Josie when I get a full time job, NOTHING will happen to her me getting a fulltime job is 5 years away I am pulling my weight to society by getting a part time job when infact I shouldnt be working anyway due to my mental illness


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Considering my friend who does 44 hours a week at tesco does the same routine as me infact sometimes he does it with me, and he is not exhausted he enjoys doing it, you people are judging me because I give my dog more exercise and you worry about what will happen to Josie when I get a full time job, NOTHING will happen to her me getting a fulltime job is 5 years away I am pulling my weight to society by getting a part time job when infact *I shouldnt be working anyway due to my mental illness*


At risk of angering folk why "shouldn't" someone who is capable of working work?


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Dogless said:


> At risk of angering folk why "shouldn't" someone who is capable of working work?


One of my close friends has schizophrenia. He in the eyes of many is*capable* of working. Mentally he is not


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Dogless said:


> At risk of angering folk why "shouldn't" someone who is capable of working work?


To be honest, I should not even need to explain why I cannot work but here goes, I used to suffer from depression, ADHD, RAD, stress, I dont feel comfortable telling everyone my mental illness's so I wont say them all


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Dogless said:


> At risk of angering folk why "shouldn't" someone who is capable of working work?


One of my close friends has schizophrenia. He in the eyes of many is*capable* of working. Mentally he is not


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

The girls get about 2-3 hours a day, spread over 2 walks.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> To be honest, I should not even need to explain why I cannot work but here goes, I used to suffer from depression, ADHD, RAD, stress etcetc


Yes; I think you'll find you're not the only one with MH issues is what I mean. I just couldn't see how MH issues mean that you "shouldn't" work. If you couldn't work due to the severity that is different and I do have every sympathy for those suffering horrendously. I have them and am lucky enough not to currently need to work (I DO NOT claim benefits, hubby earns enough thank goodness!!) but will do once we move back to the mainland in weeks / months few.

I also have physical dramas which in theory are severe and many people with them wouldn't be expected to work. I am exceptionally lucky in that I am pretty "high functioning" physically - in fact I would say that I am very fit and healthy (touch wood!!).


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Considering my friend who does 44 hours a week at tesco does the same routine as me infact sometimes he does it with me, and he is not exhausted he enjoys doing it, you people are judging me because I give my dog more exercise and you worry about what will happen to Josie when I get a full time job, NOTHING will happen to her me getting a fulltime job is 5 years away I am pulling my weight to society by getting a part time job when infact I shouldnt be working anyway due to my mental illness


Wow, so now your friend who works 44 hours a week ALSO has a dog that he walks for over 6 hours a day? he must be some kind of superhuman.

I'm really not sure that you are in position to say that "nothing" will change from her exercise routine if you have never been in the situation. It's all good and well SAYING it, but actually doing is another thing entirely.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Jem121 said:


> One of my close friends has schizophrenia. He in the eyes of many is*capable* of working. Mentally he is not


Yes, I understand that - MH problems can be extremely debilitating. I meant that AR works as he is capable of working. It was the "shouldn't have to" that made no sense. If he couldn't that is entirely different. I broke my back - some say I shouldn't have to work; that is wrong to me - if I can be as physically active in my spare time as I am then why on earth should it not apply in my work life. That said - I currently do not work BUT do not claim any benefits either!!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

If ActiveRidgeback was incapable of working, that's one thing, but she is working part time.

If she's able to work part time, then she's able to work full time, in my opinion.

My Sister suffers from Bi-Polar II, Anxiety, Stress and Panic, but she works.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

labradrk said:


> Wow, so now your friend who works 44 hours a week ALSO has a dog that he walks for over 6 hours a day? he must be some kind of superhuman.
> 
> I'm really not sure that you are in position to say that "nothing" will change from her exercise routine if you have never been in the situation. It's all good and well SAYING it, but actually doing is another thing entirely.


What are you some 70 year old who likes to put people down? you don't know me I dont know you, it's quite sad that you only post of my threads just to call me a liar and belittle me, this is the last time I will reply to you because you annoy me with your posts always complaining about something jesus...

lets make this clear I would DIE trying to give Josie the exercise she needs Josie is a therapy dog ok? she means everything to me, so I can assure you Josie will get her exercise

sorry for lashing out but you are always finding something to criticize me about


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Sweety said:


> If ActiveRidgeback was incapable of working, that's one thing, but she is working part time.
> 
> If she's able to work part time, then she's able to work full time, in my opinion.
> 
> My Sister suffers from Bi-Polar II, Anxiety, Stress and Panic, but she works.


My mother is diabetic she voluntarily works as a driver, so does that mean she should work full time even though she has hypo's which could cause her to have a fatal crash?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> What are you some 70 year old who likes to put people down? you don't know me I dont know you, it's quite sad that you only post of my threads just to call me a liar and belittle me, this is the last time I will reply to you because you annoy me with your posts always complaining about something jesus...
> 
> lets make this clear I would DIE trying to give Josie the exercise she needs Josie is a therapy dog ok? she means everything to me, so I can assure you Josie will get her exercise
> 
> sorry for lashing out but you are always finding something to criticize me about


To be fair, I think most people are just trying to help you out!

No dog _needs_ six hours of exercise a day - whilst many would be capable and enjoy it immensely, it's not necessary nor, in all honesty, feasible long term. I think that's all people are trying to say - a couple of hours exercise per day is sufficient for most healthy adults, with the longer jaunt here and there.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

SixStar said:


> To be fair, I think most people are just trying to help you out!
> 
> No dog _needs_ six hours of exercise a day - whilst many would be capable and enjoy it immensely, it's not necessary nor, in all honesty, feasible long term. I think that's all people are trying to say - a couple of hours exercise per day is sufficient for most healthy adults, with the longer jaunt here and there.


Who said Josie will have 6 hours every day her ENTIRE life? I certainly did not


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mmmmhmmmmmmm.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> My mother is diabetic she voluntarily works as a driver, so does that mean she should work full time even though she has hypo's which could cause her to have a fatal crash?


At the risk of taking this thread entirely off topic - good grief, can you imagine if all diabetics did not work?! Hypos extremely seldom just come out of the blue!

However - perplexed as to why voluntarily driving is ok but not full time driving? Going by what you say, a crash is possible either way. But of course, not all jobs involve driving anyway!


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> My mother is diabetic she voluntarily works as a driver, so does that mean she should work full time even though she has hypo's which could cause her to have a fatal crash?


She's either fit to drive, or she isn't, what difference does it make whether she's working full time or not? Diabetes can be managed, it's not normally a reason not to work.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Who said Josie will have 6 hours every day her ENTIRE life? I certainly did not


Keep as you are, Josie will say so! A dog who is used to being exercised six and a half hours a day will build up so much stamina that they EXPECT it, and cutting down will not be easy.

Anyway, your choice, but I don't understand the need to be so reactive - I do very genuinely think most people are just trying to help you out. You said you were worried you were not giving your dog enough exercise - people have told you that, infact, you're giving her far more than enough.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> My mother is diabetic she voluntarily works as a driver, so does that mean she should work full time even though she has hypo's which could cause her to have a fatal crash?


If she's regularly having hypos which could cause her to have a fatal crash she should NOT be driving, voluntarily or not. Diabetes is not an excuse not to work imo. Certain jobs may be ruled out but there's plenty of jobs someone with diabetes can do.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Who said Josie will have 6 hours every day her ENTIRE life? I certainly did not


why are you been so hostile? People are trying to help you out


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Who said Josie will have 6 hours every day her ENTIRE life? I certainly did not


Oh, well done! You remembered to go back and edit the post where you did in fact say that. I do like to see attention to detail when someone is being irrational on the internet.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> If she's regularly having hypos which could cause her to have a fatal crash she should NOT be driving, voluntarily or not. Diabetes is not an excuse not to work imo. Certain jobs may be ruled out but there's plenty of jobs someone with diabetes can do.


Ok I am finished with this thread cause you lot seem to think everyone is capable of working aslong as they can get off there ass


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

Good grief, what a strange thread...

Does it matter how much or how little each dog get exercised as long as their needs are being met?
Does it matter how each of us manages our time to meet the needs of our dogs?


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Bedhead said:


> Oh, well done! You remembered to go back and edit the post where you did in fact say that. I do like to see attention to detail when someone is being irrational on the internet.


Oh please give me a break ha, go and quote the post? oh and when you edit the post it shows the time and date you edited nice try but very uneducated effort lol


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I find this thread rather hard to fathom 

This young guy clearly loves his dog and is dedicated to her welfare. Why are so many people getting hot under the collar about how much exercise he gives her? So many dogs are poorly treated and neglected and their owners deserve an ear bashing but this one isn't yet the owner is coming in for more flack than he deserves in my opinion. If the dog is happy and not suffering any effects from the amount of exercise then what exactly is the problem?

I don't think the OP needs to justify why he only works part time, how his mental health issues affect his ability to work full time or anything else about his lifestyle really. He isn't telling anyone else they should exercise their dogs for the same amount of time as he does so give him a break.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Good grief, what a strange thread...
> 
> Does it matter how much or how little each dog get exercised as long as their needs are being met?
> Does it matter how each of us manages our time to meet the needs of our dogs?


Posted at the same time. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> To be honest, I should not even need to explain why I cannot work but here goes, I used to suffer from depression, ADHD, RAD, stress, I dont feel comfortable telling everyone my mental illness's so I wont say them all


I have:
Crohn's Disease
Ankylosing Spondylitis
OCD
Foot problems - left one: permanent damage after 3 failed surgeries & am in constant pain with this (and the AS) - right one: torn Achillies tendon

Amongst the cocktail of drugs I take are Chemo (daily), TNF drugs (which make you feel like you want to die) and I've had to stop the only pain meds that worked (and left me in a fit state to work) due to side effects so am in constant pain now ..... so, please, don't say 'cannot' to me 

No dog needs 6 hours of exercise a day .....


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I find this thread rather hard to fathom
> 
> This young guy clearly loves his dog and is dedicated to her welfare. Why are so many people getting hot under the collar about how much exercise he gives her? So many dogs are poorly treated and neglected and their owners deserve an ear bashing but this one isn't yet the owner is coming in for more flack than he deserves in my opinion. If the dog is happy and not suffering any effects from the amount of exercise then what exactly is the problem?
> 
> I don't think the OP needs to justify why he only works part time, how his mental health issues affect his ability to work full time or anything else about his lifestyle really. He isn't telling anyone else they should exercise their dogs for the same amount of time as he does so give him a break.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Oh please give me a break ha, go and quote the post? oh and when you edit the post it shows the time and date you edited nice try but very uneducated effort lol


I can't quote it because you've edited it!!! It was post 115, the one that you edited, see how it says "post edited"? That's the bit that says you've edited it.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Ok I am finished with this thread cause you lot seem to think everyone is capable of working aslong as they can get off there ass


Yes, that's exactly what I said  I'm quite sure the DVLA would agree with me that if someone is having hypos suddenly enough that they're likely to end in a fatal crash they should absolutely NOT be driving. And for the record, I have diabetes myself.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> I dont live at home, I have lived independent since I was 16 I live in flat with a medium sized garden, I pay my own bills, food and rent. I have enough money to get food pay bills & spend £100 on Josie toys/bedding/courses every month she also on raw diet which is £75 month, if you read my first post you would have understood that I live independent, I have also sorted out a job in that which It will not interrupt Josie's routine


This is post 115 and it says I last editted at 6:45 1+hour before you posted that comment, so enlighten me on what you are trying to accomplish here? you have clearly lost the plot and are failing miserable at trying to make me look like a fool

you see I edited this post at 8:21 so surely if I edited the post where I apparently edited it out it would say a time about 7:45 since thats when you "accused" me but it says 6:45 1 WHOLE hour before you even mentioned about Josie's long walk so get your facts right LOL


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I said  I'm quite sure the DVLA would agree with me that if someone is having hypos suddenly enough that they're likely to end in a fatal crash they should absolutely NOT be driving. And for the record, I have diabetes myself.


Oh you have type 2 diabetes? oh and my mum has not has her license revoked yet but DVLA has already said they are going to


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> my mum has not has her license revoked yet but DVLA has already said they are going to


Ohhhh that sounds really sensible then - to be driving when you've been advised your license is going to be revoked 

She wants to ensure her insurance company is aware of that as it might well make it invalid!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Oh you have type 2 diabetes? oh and my mum has not has her license revoked yet but DVLA has already said they are going to


Yup, mine's type 2. Insulin dependent however, not diet controlled or on tablets alone.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> Yup, mine's type 2. Insulin dependent however, not diet controlled or on tablets alone.


Im guessing blood sugar is over 27 aswell?


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)

Blimey, give the kid a break. 

He's a young guy, who loves his dog so much that he gives him 6 hours exercise a day, does tracking and agility with him and reassures everyone that his needs will be met once he's capable of working again. I haven't seen a lot of good advice on this thread, just sniping.

Good luck to you fella; Josie is quite obviously very well cared for and loved. :thumbup1:


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh that sounds really sensible then - to be driving when you've been advised your license is going to be revoked
> 
> She wants to ensure her insurance company is aware of that as it might well make it invalid!


My mum does what she needs to do you have no idea whats going on in her life so frankly you cant judge


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

OP is 18!!! I know there are chops and changes in the story, and I'm sure it's all becoming a bit jackanory, but again they are 18!!! Inconsistencies, falsehood or not just 18


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Meezey said:


> OP is 18!!! I know there are chops and changes in the story, and I'm sure it's all becoming a bit jackanory, but again they are 18!!! Inconsistencies, falsehood or not just 18


I dont understand what you are implying, that Im lying? please elaborate how "story" has changed?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> Im guessing blood sugar is over 27 aswell?


 Why would my blood sugar be over 27 when I'm being medicated for it? No, my blood sugar is usually under 7 and almost always under 10. However I was hospitalised with a blood sugar level of 31 when first diagnosed. I had ketones in my urine at that point which is not a good sign apparently. If your mums blood sugar is regularly over 27 then I would strongly suggest she seeks medical advice to be honest if she hasn't already. It's high blood sugar like that that causes so many of the major problems associated with diabetes.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> My mum does what she needs to do you have no idea whats going on in her life so frankly you cant judge


Actually I think I can ..... if someone chooses to put their own life at risk, that's their choice BUT to knowingly put others at risk too ..... sorry but that does put me in a position to judge 

Bowing out of this now


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh lawks this is getting weird! Group hug?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> What are you some 70 year old who likes to put people down? you don't know me I dont know you, it's quite sad that you only post of my threads just to call me a liar and belittle me, this is the last time I will reply to you because you annoy me with your posts always complaining about something jesus...
> 
> lets make this clear I would DIE trying to give Josie the exercise she needs Josie is a therapy dog ok? she means everything to me, so I can assure you Josie will get her exercise
> 
> sorry for lashing out but you are always finding something to criticize me about


Err, I'm not complaining about anything. Just trying to be realistic which you are taking way too personally. You are in a very blessed situation to be able to work part time and spend all day entertaining and walking your dog for over 6 hours. The point people are making is that this is not normal reality for 99% of people and should your situation change (which it will, as a young person with their entire life ahead of them), you will need to strongly consider the impact an excessive regime will have on your dog.

Rather than say anything constructive about these concerns, all you have said is you will continue with the routine regardless of what happens. Unless you have the ability to predict the future, it is absolutely impossible to know exactly where you will be in years down the line.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> I dont understand what you are implying, that Im lying? please elaborate how "story" has changed?


You are 18, I am not getting in to a debate over the thread! Forget I said anything and crack on


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

From exercising dogs to unemployment, to council flats, mental health, diabetes and driving licenses... good old PF eh?! 

Perhaps it's time we all agreed to disagree?!


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

labradrk said:


> Err, I'm not complaining about anything. Just trying to be realistic which you are taking way too personally. You are in a very blessed situation to be able to work part time and spend all day entertaining and walking your dog for over 6 hours. The point people are making is that this is not normal reality for 99% of people and should your situation change (which it will, as a young person with their entire life ahead of them), you will need to strongly consider the impact an excessive regime will have on your dog.
> 
> Rather than say anything constructive about these concerns, all you have said is you will continue with the routine regardless of what happens. Unless you have the ability to predict the future, it is absolutely impossible to know exactly where you will be in years down the line.


I take it to heart because I try to everything I can for Josie shes my life, people seem to dig at me because I have time and they dont


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> I take it to heart because I try to everything I can for Josie shes my life, people seem to dig at me because I have time and they dont


Not having ago - but pointing out that when your situation changes ( as it will ) then Josie will have got used to six hours of exercise per day, and it will be hard for her to adjust


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

cloversmum said:


> Not having ago - but pointing out that when your situation changes ( as it will ) then Josie will have got used to six hours of exercise per day, and it will be hard for her to adjust


As I have had enough of trying to explain to people, how much of a change do you think her routine would suffer if I get 9-6pm fulltime job (not saying I will just an example), just purely to get a perspective of how you think it would suffer


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

My neighbour has Type 2 diabetes. It's controlled with insulin.

He works full time, he drives and he's 66 years old.

OP, people have tried to advise you. You're only 18, at the moment, you work part time, but in the future, you may work full time. It may well not be realistic to walk your dog for six hours a day, particularly if you marry and have kids.

That's all that's being said to you. Is it fair to have your dog expecting so much exercise when, in the future, you may not be able to provide it?

Believe me, your dog doesn't need so much exercise. If it suits you to do it, that's up to you, but don't start a thread asking for opinions and become so defensive when some of those opinions aren't what you want to hear.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

Sweety said:


> My neighbour has Type 2 diabetes. It's controlled with insulin.
> 
> He works full time, he drives and he's 66 years old.
> 
> ...


I did not start this thread to ask for opinions? I started this thread to get an idea of how long people walk there dogs, im guessing this 66 year old just has diabetes, not other illness's


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

cloversmum said:


> Not having ago - but pointing out that when your situation changes ( as it will ) then Josie will have got used to six hours of exercise per day, *and it will be hard for her to adjust*


Or it may not be at all. Some dogs are super adaptable. Mine are... They love their active lifestyle, but if something comes up they are fine going for days with minimal activity. 
And it's absolutely true that some dogs are huge creatures of habit and don't do well with change. 
Most dogs though fall somewhere in the middle and manage to adjust with minimal issues.

We don't know which type the OP's, so it's really not for us to say if 6 hours a day is a bad idea or not. I've lived with several ridgies and they tend to be the more adaptable type IME.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone else see the irony in this whole thread? Normally it's the owners that don't look after there dogs that we all have a go about, yet this guy very clearly loves and dotes on his dog and some people are almost dragging him across hot coals for it. Not to mention the fact that somehow this thread has gone onto diabetics and driving licenses?...

Is 6 hours a day too much? Probably. Do I walk my dogs that much? No about an hour but that's my choice and my lifestyle and my dogs don't suffer due to it in the same way that he isn't really suffering from 6 hours. Yes his situation could change, but then he and his dog would adjust. 

This forum sometimes :blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Or it may not be at all. Some dogs are super adaptable. Mine are... They love their active lifestyle, but if something comes up they are fine going for days with minimal activity.
> And it's absolutely true that some dogs are huge creatures of habit and don't do well with change.
> Most dogs though fall somewhere in the middle and manage to adjust with minimal issues.
> 
> We don't know which type the OP's, so it's really not for us to say if 6 hours a day is a bad idea or not. I've lived with several ridgies and they tend to be the more adaptable type IME.


I have not walked Josie today and I have stayed in all doors just left the backdoor open for her to go toilet and she has settled well not even one whine or anything, so looks like she can adapt very well


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> I take it to heart because I try to everything I can for Josie shes my life, people seem to dig at me because I have time and they dont


I don't doubt that. My dogs are a big part of my life too but I'm also a realist. Most of us would LOVE to spend all day walking and entertaining our dogs, however normal life tends to inhibit that to a more 'reasonable' amount.

If you go from your current routine to a more normal routine, then this WILL impact negatively on the dog. There is a balance there and maintaining an extreme exercise regime is probably not in their best interests long term.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> As I have had enough of trying to explain to people, how much of a change do you think her routine would suffer if I get 9-6pm fulltime job (not saying I will just an example), just purely to get a perspective of how you think it would suffer


Guess it depends what else is going on in your life. Right now I am unemployed (due to so few jobs here and so many after them, not because of my health issues) so I could very easily spend 6-8 hours a day out with Spencer. I rarely do as I know damn well that if I get say a 9-5 job when we move then there is no way I'm going to work that job then spend 6 hours on top of that exercising my dog then on top of that fit in the house work, time for my husband (who understanding as he is about my dog stuff likes to spend some time with me), children if they come along in the future and also have time to enjoy other hobbies. And it would be unfair imo to get Spen used to that sort of exercise level then have to drastically reduce it suddenly.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> I did not start this thread to ask for opinions? I started this thread to get an idea of how long people walk there dogs, im guessing this 66 year old just has diabetes, not other illness's


He had diabetes. The diabetes was diagnosed two years ago, when he had a major heart attack. He has had stents fitted.

Shortly after he returned to work, he had a fall and had a badly broken leg.

His foot and ankle are crippled and he walks now with a limp.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

labradrk said:


> I don't doubt that. My dogs are a big part of my life too but I'm also a realist. Most of us would LOVE to spend all day walking and entertaining our dogs, however normal life tends to inhibit that to a more 'reasonable' amount.
> 
> If you go from your current routine to a more normal routine, then this WILL impact negatively on the dog. There is a balance there and maintaining an extreme exercise regime is probably not in their best interests long term.


I feel like my life is pretty normal, and my dogs get that much attention if not more. Granted, it's not all provided by just one person. Sometimes they're out running with me, sometimes they're down at the stream with the kids, sometimes they're running errands with OH, sometimes they're at training class with me, sometimes they're hiking with all of us, sometimes they're just chilling on the side-lines of a soccer game...

But to me, they are "normal" family dogs, living a "normal" daily routine...


----------



## WiggleButt (Jan 19, 2014)

OP may I suggest ignoring any comments that offend you and enjoying your dog in the way you wish. You're not doing anyone any harm and it's lovely to see someone so devoted to their dog 

This forum seems to (sadly) have a lot of drama where it needn't be unfortunately. 

Maybe if a few were to get down off of their high horse and stop contributing/creating such drama you'd have more time doing things with your dogs as well as working


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I feel like my life is pretty normal, and my dogs get that much attention if not more. Granted, it's not all provided by just one person. Sometimes they're out running with me, sometimes they're down at the stream with the kids, sometimes they're running errands with OH, sometimes they're at training class with me, sometimes they're hiking with all of us, sometimes they're just chilling on the side-lines of a soccer game...
> 
> But to me, they are "normal" family dogs, living a "normal" daily routine...


Everyone has different lifestyles and what we call "normal" could be something crazy to them, mine lifestyle is normal to me, but to them im anti-social and unrealistic


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> I have not walked Josie today and I have stayed in all doors just left the backdoor open for her to go toilet and she has settled well not even one whine or anything, so looks like she can adapt very well


well, thats good to hear! I think its great that you and your dog get out and about so much but I think alot of people were just trying to warn you about how too much exercise can create a dog who is unable to settle or be calm if they dont get that amount every day.
Regardless of your working hours there may come a time when you are sick and have no-one to walk her or even when she may be ill and banned from walking for a week by the vet. Its just helpful to know that your dog can cope with a change in routine and can settle without doing a half marathon!!LOL


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I missed most of the arguing. Has it gone past actually answering the OP or is it ok still to do that.

My dogs very seldom get a 'walk' and if they do it is not very long as I cannot comfortably walk for miles.

Every day varies, today was not a great day for them but I will describe it.

Out with me at 7.30 for half an hour or so doing horse jobs.
Out again at 9 doing horse jobs and a couple of miles of roadwork behind a driving pony.
Shut in the house because we had the tractor on the go and they are not very sensible.
1.30 out to do horse jobs and running around in the sand school while ponies are ridden. Out for a couple of hours.
8.30 ten minutes in the field.

other days they might get 6 miles of road work and odd days it might 9 or 10 or even 12. Candy does not manage the longer ones and usually hitches a lift after a couple of miles or if we are doing fast work.

Some days they might only get mooching round the place and no real exercise.

They are happy with anything and are very fit.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

My dog would tell me where to go if I tried to take her out at 10pm for a 3 hour onlead walk, just so I could feel content that she'd got her exercise for the day!!!

I'm a firm believer that my dog has to fit in with my life. I'm not the sort of person who has time, nor wants, to spend half my day walking every single day when there's simply no need for it (I do enjoy nice long wanders on the weekend, but certainly not 6 hours). I'd rather spend time chilling at home and doing training with her. Trying to give her 6 hours of exercise every day in addition to my work would, quite literally I suspect, kill me.

I work around 60-hour weeks in a job that can be quite stressful. However, I love it and my job is very important to me. Now, I'm not suggesting I love my job more than my dog, but I'm not about to drop my job and have the accompanying financial hardships just to give my dog hours and hours of exercise every day. 

Whether my dog is naturally low energy or whether I've made her that way, I'm not sure. Maybe I'm different to other people on this forum, but my dog gets enough exercise and attention for her, and that's the end of it really.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> My dog would tell me where to go if I tried to take her out at 10pm for a 3 hour onlead walk, just so I could feel content that she'd got her exercise for the day!!!
> 
> I'm a firm believer that my dog has to fit in with my life. I'm not the sort of person who has time, nor wants, to spend half my day walking every single day when there's simply no need for it (I do enjoy nice long wanders on the weekend, but certainly not 6 hours). I'd rather spend time chilling at home and doing training with her. Trying to give her 6 hours of exercise every day in addition to my work would, quite literally I suspect, kill me.
> 
> ...


Bailey is half westie and he is quite a lazy beggar too 

On the average day Bailey gets 2 hours of exercise, a play session in the garden (usually zoomies, playing with toys and basically being a loon for 20 minutes or so), a bit of training and some form of mental stimulation like a kong when we are gone and when we are in otherwise he is happy to chill.


----------



## wileys mum (Oct 27, 2013)

I think its great that the orginal poster dedicates so much time to his dog and the fact he's only 18 aswell , i know so many dogs that are locked in all day while there owners are at work and they dont get excerised only in a small back garden , i also know of dogs where ppl are in all day and they cannot be arsed taking there dogs for a walk regular and that really gets on my nerves , so to hear this its like a breath of fresh air , the dog i no doubt will adapt should the op change his working patterns 

My mum was a stay at home mum many moons ago when she had me and we had a bordercollie , who was used to been excersized at the side of the horse , the bike etc and used to having her there all day for stimulation , but her life was turned upside down when my dad walked out and she had to get a fulltime job to survive , luckily shep was older by then but he was still used to what she had given him since he was 2 years old , i think he was about 9 at the time , and he adapted to my mum taking him out in a morning to feed the horse then he was shut in all day till i came home from school at 4pm , i let him out , then my mum walked him about 6pm to stables again , then he had his last walk at 10pm and he was a content dog 

my dog gets about 2 hours a day depending , and he's very content


----------



## MrsH2be (Mar 7, 2014)

On a work day, Indy gets 20mins in the morning when we wake up (6am) and 10 mins around the block before OH leaves for work (8am). When I'm home (4.30-5pm) he gets 30mins - 1 hour depending on the time and the weather, then another 10mins around the block before bed (10pm). So about 1-1.5 hours a day. All these are on lead walks.

At the weekend it varies massively depending on where we go- we could do the above or be out all day walking- again all on lead. Indy isn't really fussed either way as he's more than happy sleeping! 

We can't really do any more walking than this during the day as we both work full time and as I'm a teacher I also have a good couple of hours of work to do in the evening too, not to mention house jobs! 

Although I think 6.5 hours is a lot more exercise than a dog needs in a day, I think it's great that an 18 year old lad is doing it! Also, well done for getting out there and getting a part time job- there are a lot of people your age who are NEET so it's great that you're doing something. I would love to know how you can pay rent and bills on a part time wage though! 

It sounds like if circumstances did change your dog would be able to manage, and I'm sure if you did get a full time job you would know about it enough in advance to be able to wind down the exercise gradually if necessary.


----------



## Buddybudweiser (Jun 1, 2013)

bud gets 45 mins to an hour in the morning and the same in the afternoon....all on lead thou a i dont trust the bugger to go offlead!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Buddybudweiser said:


> bud gets 45 mins to an hour in the morning and the same in the afternoon....all on lead thou a i dont trust the bugger to go offlead!


Are you training him?


----------



## Buddybudweiser (Jun 1, 2013)

Moobli said:


> Are you training him?


trying to, but doing it myself...think i may have to go somewhere for some advice thou, as he just isnt getting it! Any tips welcomed!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

ActiveRidgeback said:


> I have not walked Josie today and I have stayed in all doors just left the backdoor open for her to go toilet and she has settled well not even one whine or anything, so looks like she can adapt very well


So, is today the 0.001% chance that you can't give your dog 6 hours exercise?

I thought you said that no matter what, Josie would get six hours?


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> So, is today the 0.001% chance that you can't give your dog 6 hours exercise?
> 
> I thought you said that no matter what, Josie would get six hours?


Let's give the poor lad the benefit of the doubt, eh?
He obviously cares about his dogs welfare, so maybe is taking heed of the advice here and was testing to see how his dog reacted. At 18 I would definitely have continued to argue the toss, whilst testing it out for myself!!!
If he is happy to walk 6 hours every day and his dog is still able to settle when he doesn't, then I can't quite honestly see what the problem is. I wouldn't do it in a million years as I like those sort of all day long exercise trips to be a special rare treat for both if us, not an every day thing.
There are a heck if a lot of owners out there worthy of berating, but someone who exercises their dog mentally and physically, cares and provides for them and works their life around them doesn't seem worthy of it to me


----------

